# Pricing vs. art for transfers what's the best method for my art?



## Mickym (Nov 24, 2008)

We have artwork that has blending of colors, what's the best & inexpensive way to produce them into transfers???? & what type, it needs to go onto cotton or stretchy material!! I could spend hours reading & I'm running short on time, if anyone can short form give me an idea I would really be greatfull! attached is a section of the artwork for viewing, FYI the back is the color of the shirt it will be put on.. PLEASE HELP I'm going in circles!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have the artwork in PSD or vector format? The art could definitely be screenprinted but you don't see halftoned transfers like that very often. I would send the artwork to several transfer vendors and see what they think. Four color process would be another option but I don't think it's the way to go based on your small sample. I would worry less about price and more about someone recreating your artwork accurately.


----------



## Mickym (Nov 24, 2008)

What about buying a printer and using self weeding paper? Is that maybe a better choice? Is there anyone doing that?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Mickym said:


> What about buying a printer and using self weeding paper? Is that maybe a better choice? Is there anyone doing that?


Better is subjective, I don't like the inkjet stuff on dark fabrics. I've yet to test one that didn't fade or crack within a short time and they are rubbery. You may want to try the inkjet transfer forum for more info on them.

More information would help. Are you wanting to sell shirts or make them for personal use?


----------



## Mickym (Nov 24, 2008)

We would be selling to the public, what it is is we have custom sport specific artwork that we want to put on generic clothing to retail to the public at events. I'm trying to figure out given the wide variatey of items, artwork and substrates we need to transfer too.
1. regular cotton t-shirts black and white
2. athletic clothing (polyester) black & misc colors stretchy
3. 50/50 t-shirts multicolor

I've been told I ask to much to want to find 1 transfer to do it all!? That's ok I just want the simplest way, with a cost I can recoup in profit to continue makeing the products. I'm not looking to GET RICH! Just make a living making something that isnt already in my sporting world for others. 

Having to deal with the boarder sucks for canadians especially since our dollars not that great right now exchange, duty, taxes, brokrage fees...... 

Our artwork is somewhat detailed, the plain black I know we can do as plastisol locally here in Edmonton(Canada). transfer express wants 12$-18$ per sheet for the color one with a min of 10 of each size! + shipping + duty + tax + brokrage fees by the time it gets to me 1 size will prob cost me over $250 canadian. $250/10 is $25 each + t-shirt cost... not going to work. Personally I think this is too much I'd never recoup my costs nor make money but If I can't find a suitable way to do it myself then I guess I'll have too.... or just not do it at all... I would be willing to purchase a printer, paper & even a cutter for what it's worth beucase eventually I would recoup my costs, & I could do many different types & have them immediately & experiment, there wouldn't be the lag time, shipping taxes, duty brokrage etc. etc. I need guideance on what's the best home methods since it looks like ordering custom is not going to work for me..

Or perhaps someone knows of somewhere in Canada that does custom that's not going to rake me over the coals


----------

